# Mother Lode Frame Feeders



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the post. I'm just about to order some of the same feeders, so it's good to know your experience.


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

My buddies a commercial beek and I understand why he uses them. Just don't like the fact that you have to crack the hive open to fill, whether using migratory or telescoping tops. Then the fact that you can't see in feeder in determining whether they need to be filled. Though, I do like the fact that the feed is kept close to the cluster.



Riskybizz said:


> Several years ago I purchased a few hundred deep and medium frame "cap and ladder" frame feeders from Mother Lode. I really only used a few every now and then but this year I was forced to feed 60-70 colonies that were a little light. I know many others on here use them. I was very pleased with the efficiency of feeding syrup using these feeders. No spills, robbing or syrup exposed on the outside of the hive. Easy to refill the next time your in the yard. I was able to fatten up these hives in a hurry. Some hives I gave 2-3 feeders all at once in an empty box on top of the inner cover. Talk about an internal feeding frenzy. Only once did I have bees manage to get inside and under the lid of the feeder and drown. My fault that I didn't see that the lid was having a hard time staying snapped down into position. A little duct tape at each end gives added security that this won't happen again. All in all very well made feeders and I'm glad I ordered them a few years ago.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I was just pricing feeders M Lake - a medium feeder only,( NO cap & ladder) is $6...

$2.60 for a medium feeder, with the cap & ladder for $1.55 - $4.15 total, looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a few of these that were given to us by someone that didn't like them. I'm thinking about using them for crystalized honey (or fondant if you want to use sugar). 

My plan (which I haven't tried yet) is to use a hole saw to put a few large holes in one side. block the holes with heavy paper/light cardboard from the inside to close up the holes, and fill with (soft) crystalized honey and let it get solid.

I'd use this to put right up against the cluster (after poking a few holes in the cardboard).


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

i likw them but its a pain to open hive everytime and if theres anything left when you go to fill them theres bees everywhere i really like 2 gallon bucket feeders inverted on a migratory lid easy to fill holds however big your bucket is good time saver for me


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

With five hives the baggie method is getting a but cumbersome. Im thinking this might be very viable for me next year. 
Anyone have experience with these feeders? Any other source for these that offer free shipping?


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have some and like them. I haven't used them for the past year or two. For fall feeding I now use inverted paint cans. It is much easier to monitor the cans, they are usually empty the next day.

I have 8-frame hives and I don't like losing the space. I found them easy to fill by just sliding the cover over so only the feeder is exposed.

Tom


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Im moving to 8 frames mediums next season. Im thinking these are a very convenient way to develop nucs in an 8 frame box. Six medium frames and feeder until they are ready for a second box.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I have about 300 of these and love them for spring feeding with about half of them having the caps and ladders. I use hardware cloth in the others to give the bees something to climb up and get minimal drowning. It also makes feeding much quicker without the caps and ladders as well as reduces splashing when filling.
I don't see the problem with lifting the lid to see whether feeding is needed. In spring I feed every 5-6 days and they are almost always empty. If not there is usually a queen issue. When I enter a yard I slide open a couple inches all of the lids in that yard. I then feed all hives and then close them all up. Not really alot of difficulty. I have 2 distant yards with about 20 hives each that I use 2 gallon feeders in to prolong the need to return so soon. 

I really like them.

Mike


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Mmiller. I'm fixing to order these for next season. I think I like the cap and I can use a small hose to pump them full every few days.


----------

